# The Official Guide - Motorcaravan Stop - overs



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

I'm trying to get hold of a guide called ''The Official Guide, Motorcaravan Tourist Stop-Overs''. (France and Europe)
The guide could be ordered through a company called ''Littlehampton Book Services''. They no longer have the distribution contract. They told me that a company called ''Camping Connections'' now has the distribution. I have tried to get their phone number but with no success whatsoever.
Anyone out there got their phone number or any advice as to who else may be able to supply the guide?
The guide appeared on page 110 of the May 04 edition of the ''Motor Caravan'' magazine,
Thanks,
Jonh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jon,

I think that the camping and caravan club now sell this book. If not, buy one when you get across there, its alot cheaper.

pete


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Peejay,
Earlier this afternoon I asked the caravan club if they had the guide, unfortunately they don't. Took your advice and ordered from the caravan club the two books - ''Caravan Europe'' 1 and 2.
I'll add the stop-over guide to the hypermarket shopping list as you say. The wife intends to spend the first week in the Carrefoure car park so I should be able to get my hands on a copy,
Thanks for your help,
Jonh


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Try this link :

http://www.campingfrance.com/uk/com_guide/intro_gas.htm

Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi jon again,

Hymer634's link is a good idea if you want to get it before you go and research first.

You mention parking at carrefour, i presume you mean cite europe, if thats the case don't buy too much there as the parking is definately not motorhome friendly, height barriers all over the place, the only good place for a m/home is right at the far end on a horrible rough potholed surface, then you cant get a trolley to the van.
We now always use Auchan on the outskirts of calais, loads of space for vans, and cheap diesel. From Calais take the A16 towards Boulogne, exit at junc 12 into coquelles then back towards calais, Auchan on your left. You can always tell a good supermarket in France, theres always loads of m/homes parked outside!

Happy travels

pete


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*motorhome stopovers*

The guide is definiteley avaulable to members of the camping and caravanning club[not caravan club ]price 7.50 if you buy it in france it will be cheaper but it is worth buying in advance the first time to give you an idea .i usually update it every couple of years because there are extra aires added all the time.


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

''Le Guide Officiel 2004 Etapes Camping - Car'' arrived a couple of days ago . Thanks H ! Along with the guide I also got a map showing various types of Aires with their locations in France.
I've never toured around France, far less spent a night in an Aire (apart from Eire and Ayr that is), but I've managed to confuse myself already.

All of the Aires, if not most of them, are either described as ''Aire exterieure'', ''Aire interieure'', ''Aire communale'' or ''Aire privee''.
The French I understand, albeit not that difficult, but I have no idea as to what to expect from the various types of Aires I mentioned above. I'd much appreciate it if someone could explain the differences between the various categories.

The map which comes along with the Guide is good in as much that you get a feel that France is well dotted with motorhome places. That gives the ''newcomer'' like me a bit of confidence. Nevertheless I can imagine my newly trained Navigator would have quite a good excuse for getting us lost whilst searching out a specific Aire. The map detail is not good. Are there any other maps out there which show the locations of Aires but with better route/road detail?

Thanks,
Jonh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,

You're in luck! I've just finished compiling a guide to aires de service and Nukeadmin has kindly entered it on this website. Look on the left hand column on the main page under guides.

Note; this guide was compiled using the 2003 edition and there have been some minor changes to the latest 2004 copy, havent seen the latest one yet so perhaps you could let me know and i'll update it.

Happy travels

pete


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,
Been using Aires for a couple of years now and there is usually no trouble in finding them from the description in the green book. Most of them are well signposted in the locality and you'll quickly get used to looking in the kind of locations that they are located in anyway. French towns & villages do not present the same difficulties for 'camping-cars' as they do over here. 
Can I suggest that you don't base your touring solely on the green book as you will find many other 'Aire Communales' in addition to those in the book and many small Municipals provide basic attractive camping for a few Euro's.

Steve


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete and Steve. 
Had a look at your site and it certainly gave me confidence and thats a good sign. 
From what you both say Aires and their peculiarities are part of the adventure so I'll bear that in mind as I leave the 2.90m Speedferry ferry on my £88 Dover to Boulogne cruise. We're actually 2.80m!! Original plan was to Calais but P & O is rather expensive, and there's an Auchun in Boulogne too.
On the Aire site I particularly liked the photograph of St. Valery. That's one of our destinations. I understand that the site is on the west side of the town. Apparently many soldiers of the 51st Higland Division sought refuge under the cliffs when retreating from the advancing German Army post Dunkirk. In that case the St. Valery Aire has a noteworthy location.

We plan to take our bikes with us. Bearing that in mind how safe would it be to leave our van in an Aire? I accept it's something you judge at the time but generally speaking is it a common occurence to disappear for an hour or so whilst your van is in an Aire ? The St. Valery photograph suggests that there are enough neighbours to look after your interest or is that a false assessment?
Thanks 
John


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi john,
I've visited the St Valery Aire and can confirm that it's pretty cosy. Still popular with German tourists too. Only a few minutes walk into the town as well.
On the subject of security, you should have no problems at St Valery En Caux. As a general point, you need to make a judgement as to whether you leave the van down to prevailing circumstances. There is usually no problem in France and fellow 'Camping-Caristes' generally keep an eye out for each other, especially if you make the effort to talk to them. The type of location will usually be your guide, the same as it is in this country. No disrespect to any of these places, all of which I have enjoyed visiting but would you feel happy about leaving your van in town at Narbonne, Perpignan or in Paris any more than you would in Manchester, Liverpool or London. You will generally be quite safe in nice provincial French towns and villages away from large conurbations or main highways just as you would be over here.

As a point of interest - try visiting the other St Valery just up the coast on the Somme. Out of season, it's one of the nicest little locations in Northern France and has a good Aire for a couple of Euro's a night. If you like history, then this is where the English Army crossed the Somme just before their meeting with French at Crecy which is just up the road a few miles and where you can see the building from where Edward III watched the battle. Agincourt is not too far away either.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi there again John,

SteveC wrote,



> I've visited the St Valery Aire and can confirm that it's pretty cosy.


I think what Steve means by 'cosy' is that the vans are parked very close together, this may put some people off, but you have to remember that these facilities are not like sites, it's purely a provision for you to stay for the night (free i might add). If you want a good spot here i would advise arriving early as it's very popular. Incidentaly, this place was awarded 'aire of the year' for 1996.

One more tip, if you or (more likely!) your wife are planning on spending large amounts at Auchan, make sure you take your passport with you. It will almost certainly be requested before payment.

pete


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

My wife has an alphabetical ticklist for the forthcoming trip, she's very organised. Below Agincourt she has Auchun ! Sub-section Auchun she has C for copper pans. Never mind. She's a much better driver than me so I'll be the passenger most of the time so that's good. 
I am interested in history from any period. My grandfather landed at Arromanches as part of the D Day invasion. Our plan is to be in that area before and during the 6 th. of June. Due to the probable interest I'm not sure if I should book ahead for a site or maybe I should take a chance as there appears to be a number of campsites and Aires in the area.
Afterwards the plan is to head down the west coast of France then along the Pyrenees (trout rod in hand) and in to Andorra. From there meander through Spain to Extremadura. Conquistador country. Then its through a bit of Portugal down towards southern Spain. After that the plan is open. I suspect it will be back to France followed by Italy and maybe even Greece via the Brindisi Crossing. A number of years ago I crossed via the same Brindisi ferry and ''Honda90moped'' through Greece to Athens. Motorhoming the same route should be more comfortable! 
Thanks for the help,
Jon


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Going back to the original query on this post, i've noticed that quite a few 'posters' ask where they can get hold of the Aires guide. 
Here is one possible further solution worthy of consideration to any of you who don't have access to The Camping & Caravanning Club Carefree Service and are willing to pay a little for the convenience of home delivery.
If you are an Amazon member, you can go on to www.amazon.fr , log in with your existing UK membership name and password and then find the book which is here - http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/2902417527/171-4398135-4166605. You can then go through the buying process the same as you would here and hardly need any knowledge of French. It's currently about £8.50 allowing for a 1.50 exchange rate that you'll currently get with a credit card. The actual book is only about £4.50 but you are paying about £4 for delivery! 
On the address page, you may need to click 'modifier' and then confirm your address as you are an 'etranger' and the computer gets a bit confused.
The same applies if you need any of the extensive range of Aires guides to Germany and there is a glut of these on www.amazon.de Do searches on 'Bordatlas' or 'stellplatz'.

Try it and see. You can at least take a look at all the books so that you know what you are looking for in the shops over there.

John - Arromanches is a superb place to visit and the Aire is right in the village although it only holds about 6.It is similarly 'cosy' as this is a popular place. If you can't get on the Aire, numerous vans park in the large car park on the clifftop where the panoramic theatre is. The museum here is excellent and just up the coast a few miles at Longues-Sur-Mer, you can see large German gun defences intact, that appear in the 'Longest Day' film.

Steve


----------

